# Marion Update



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

> MIAMI -- Miami Heat forward Shawn Marion will miss the final seven games of the season because of a left foot injury.
> 
> Marion has been sidelined with back spasms that forced him to sit out 11 of the past 12 games. He will undergo treatment and will not be able to participate in basketball activity for about 30 days.
> 
> ...


Comments? Thoughts?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If the Heat were in contention for the playoff, he would play. But they're not, so the Heat organization is probably exaggerating the injury. They want the #1 pick in the draft.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Sucks man..I miss marion, but hey hope he's happy wherever he ends up next year. Weird to see him injured too.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Sure is odd for him to be missing so much time considering that after his rookie season he never missed more than 3 games in a single season.

One would think OK that Miami is just saving him for next year and not risking any serious injury. But there is no guarantee that he is with the team next year since the final year of the contract is a player option.

Hated to see him go since he was always one of my favorite players, not only on the Suns but in the entire league. I just think that it sucks for Marion in some respect. Yes he did not want to be third fiddle on this team (just like JJ... who was actually fourth fiddle), but now he has to languish on a lottery bound team and not get to play in the postseason. And no guarantee that the situation gets any better for him next year.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Tiz said:


> but now he has to languish on a lottery bound team and not get to play in the postseason.


Shawn doesn't care about that. Just this year when he was playing for us, he was asked in an interview by ESPN, "Would you rather be a 30ppg player on a bad team or be in the position you're in now with the Suns?" 

He didn't respond for a long time, and then finally said "That would be real interesting, to show people what I could do." I was a fan of Shawn Marion the player for a long time when he was here, but I wasn't sad to see him go when he did at all.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I was a huge Shawn Marion fan and I will always be a fan of his...

I hate to tell you guys this but don't be surprised if he signs with the Lakers next year and he would probably take less money...

You heard it here first..


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

the rattler said:


> I was a huge Shawn Marion fan and I will always be a fan of his...
> 
> I hate to tell you guys this but don't be surprised if he signs with the Lakers next year and he would probably take less money...
> 
> You heard it here first..


They have Luke Walton why would they sign him?


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> They have Luke Walton why would they sign him?


Luke Walton over Shawn Marion???? Plaeeeeese...............

What idiot would take Walton over Marion???

Not me..


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

the rattler said:


> Luke Walton over Shawn Marion???? Plaeeeeese...............
> 
> What idiot would take Walton over Marion???
> 
> Not me..


Its was a joke... everyone knows Luke Walton blows. And If he were to take a paycut, he would prolly do it in Phoenix, so I dont think he is willing to do it in LA, plus the Lakers dont look like they can afford Marion or Arenas(like some were saying), because in 2 seasons they will have to resign Bynum and thats prolly gonna be a big contract.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

All Net said:


> Its was a joke... everyone knows Luke Walton blows. And If he were to take a paycut, he would prolly do it in Phoenix, so I dont think he is willing to do it in LA, plus the Lakers dont look like they can afford Marion or Arenas(like some were saying), because in 2 seasons they will have to resign Bynum and thats prolly gonna be a big contract.


I'm thinking Boston or Detroit might give him a big contract but we shall see.. I just wouldnt be surprised if the Lakers got him..


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I hope GS uses their trade exception to get him. He'd look real good in Nellieball. However, I hope he stays East so I don't have to watch him torch the Suns more than 2x a season


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

the rattler said:


> I'm thinking Boston or Detroit might give him a big contract but we shall see.. I just wouldnt be surprised if the Lakers got him..


Doubt Boston does it with as much money as they have in the big 3.

Detroit could work, but like anywhere he went, it would require a S/T.


And please, no one better really think Marion would take a pay cut anywhere. He wanted MAX money from us. He wasn't going to get it. That's why he wanted out later in the summer. He's going to want to get as much money as he can get, as it's his last big contract.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

If he wasn't happy behind Nash and Amare, why would he be happy behind Kobe, Pau and Bynum? And yeah, no way he's taking a pay cut anywhere.

GS sounds like a good fit. Maybe Detroit too. But I'm guessing he'll stay in Miami. I don't see him joining any team where he'll be the 3rd option. At least in Miami, he's 2nd.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I just can't see Marion staying in Miami.. No way in hell!

He will sign with a contender..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i can't see marion signing with a contender... no way in hell!

he wants more money he is worth, and no contender is stupid enough to pay him anything even close to 17 million.

if marion wants to be a 2nd option and get paid 17 million, he's going to be a team cancer. he's a good #3 guy. he'd be good in golden state, but they don't have the pieces to get him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i can't see marion signing with a contender... no way in hell!
> 
> he wants more money he is worth, and no contender is stupid enough to pay him anything even close to 17 million.
> 
> if marion wants to be a 2nd option and get paid 17 million, he's going to be a team cancer. he's a good #3 guy. he'd be good in golden state, but they don't have the pieces to get him.


a $10million trade exception wont get them there?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> i can't see marion signing with a contender... no way in hell!
> 
> he wants more money he is worth, and no contender is stupid enough to pay him anything even close to 17 million.
> 
> if marion wants to be a 2nd option and get paid 17 million, he's going to be a team cancer. he's a good #3 guy. he'd be good in golden state, but they don't have the pieces to get him.


What? He knows no one will give him 17M a yr. Not even a team that's mediocre, let alone a contender. So, that's moot. If he opts out, it's to get a long term deal and make up that 17M through that(and get out of Miami). S/T would probably still have to be done, just to go anywhere. And seriously, people blow the whole wanting to be appreciated thing out of proportion. He doesn't think he's a superstar by any means.

IF GS really wanted to, they have some pieces. Baron (they have Ellis and Baron has 1 yr on his deal that happens to be an option yr, will both extended too?), Al Harrington, Jackson, or S/T with Pietrus. They also have quite a few expiring deals this summer so they're not in a big hole or anything. By some chance, Baron opts out, which I doubt, they'd be left with 30M on the cap this offseason.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

He could go to the Cats, they will have a lot of cap space next season. Then the line up could be Felton, Richardson, Wallace, Marion, Okafor, thats nice. They would be average at most, but in the weak east itd be a nice improvement, lol.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

All Net said:


> He could go to the Cats, they will have a lot of cap space next season. Then the line up could be Felton, Richardson, Wallace, Marion, Okafor, thats nice. They would be average at most, but in the weak east itd be a nice improvement, lol.


They won't have capspace unless they renounce the rights to Emeka Okafor, so that's a no go. Though I'd like a Matrix for Okafor trade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> a $10million trade exception wont get them there?


That TE expired a year after the trade, or sometime this January. They wouldn't be willing to give up what we'd want for Marion. Though at this point, Marion's in a bad position if he opts out. If he and Brand opt out, we'd probably renounce our right to Marion and offer that 17 million (give or take) to Brand, leaving Marion without the option of working a sign and trade with us. For that reason, he probably opts in (though I hope he opts out).


----------



## rayflash (Apr 8, 2008)

He is a good player ,as we know.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> That TE expired a year after the trade, or sometime this January. They wouldn't be willing to give up what we'd want for Marion. Though at this point, Marion's in a bad position if he opts out. If he and Brand opt out, we'd probably renounce our right to Marion and offer that 17 million (give or take) to Brand, leaving Marion without the option of working a sign and trade with us. For that reason, he probably opts in (though I hope he opts out).


I thought it was good for just before the draft?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I thought it was good for just before the draft?


Hmm. The ESPN trade checker still shows it as active, but I couldn't find any information regarding the expiration of trade exceptions on Larry ****'s site. So I may very well stand corrected. 

http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm


----------

